# Nice Pomps Landed on this Fantastic Day!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Got a late start to the day, not getting to the beach and set up until 1 pm. Absolutely gorgeous day, a 10 out of a 10. Generally a slow day with our first pompano not coming until two hours in. But it was a nice 18 inch. Next we got a stingray. Just snagged him as he swam by. Next strike was a blue fish. Boy are they fun to catch! Gave him to our neighbor fishing next to us. He was from out of town and had never seen one before. Got a couple hard heads next. Then my wife got her first pompano of the year, a 17 1/2". Last to finish the day was another blue fish, bigger than the first one, which we also gave away. Packed it in around 5:30. Everything caught on sand fleas and shrimp. Thanks JC for the prettiest day so far this year for fishing. Oh forgot to say that Fred joined us fishing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pomps ! That's funny that you call him Fred also . No matter where I end up pompano fishing Fred is always there. Sometimes he's taller sometimes shorter and sometimes he's got a club foot , but he's always Fred. Lol


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I know that guy Fred. He's quite the admirer of pompano, too lazy to get his own and too slow to get mine. Glad to see they're still out there, despite the muddy water.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

That SOB Fred stole a trout off my stringer up in Arkansas last year.

Nice pomps!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

FRED IS EVERYWHERE! And he owns every pier, dock and fish nearby.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya got a few...yeah, I even saw Fred at 3MB lurking around on the pilings waiting fer a handout!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Fred punched a hole in my styrofoam shrimp bucket once when I walked off. Stole a few shrimp and left me with no way to keep the others alive... Fished with dead shrimp that day and caught nothing but pinfish....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I went pomp fishing this morning and Fred wasn't there ! "Fred's always there" Now I'm worried about Fred. Lol


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fred stole a lady fish (deep drop bait) from me when I took my "nap" on the beach last week!


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Fred is jealous and so am I. 
Nice haul. 
Do you eat the bluefish?
I used to catch them (much bigger) up in NY and would bake them as that was all I could do as a kid. 
Cheers.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

g40 said:


> Fred is jealous and so am I.
> Nice haul.
> Do you eat the bluefish?
> I used to catch them (much bigger) up in NY and would bake them as that was all I could do as a kid.
> Cheers.


We have ate bluefish before, not our favorite fish to eat. If stranded on an island we would gladly eat them.


----------

